# Can you feel follicles growing?



## Dragon82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi ladies, I hope someone can put my mind at rest! I'm doing my first ICSI cycle (long protocol). My AMH is 5 and FSH 12 and I'm so worried that I'm gonna be a poor responder because of this. I'm on day 5 of stims and because I haven't felt anything(heaviness or pressure) I've convinced myself that means I'm not responding and I'm not gonna get any eggs! 
Has anyone experienced symptoms when stimming??


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi there im on day 4 of stims and all i feel is some niggles in my lower stomach and back area, imstatring to feel bloated my tum also feels quite hard other than that i dont feel anything else, i hope that helps a little 
Im new to all this so im not sure what im meant to feel but fingers crossed what ever i am feeling is Something good going on 
Good luck hope everthing works out well for you 
Vid123


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I started to feel uncomfortable by day 6 of stimms so maybe in a day or 2 you will start to feel the effects!

Good luck with it all x


----------



## Dragon82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for your replies girls. I really thought I wud feel something by now cos I'm on 300 dose of gonal f but I guess I will find out when I go for my scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
Good luck I hope all goes well for you xxxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi i never felt anything, i thought they wasnt growing for that reason but i had 12 eggs retrieved x


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

please don't worry i had hardly any symptoms until about day 8. my amh is about same as yours. i was on 300 of menopur. Got 9 follies going to ec tomorrow so will find out how many eggs them x


----------



## Dragon82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Had bloods done this morning and they told me to increase gonal f to 337.5! That can't be good can it?? Has anyone else had their dose increased?? xxxx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

I hardly felt anything either time, and I got 9 eggs and 13 eggs. As for increasing the dose, it does obviously mean they think you need more, but I think it's also a sign of a good clinic who are keeping a close eye on you and trying to get things exactly right. I know it's easy to say, but try not to worry.


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Dragon82,

I felt nothing at all my cycle last month. They doubled my dose to 450 and I stimmed for extra 5 days. I got 5 eggs all mature. People just react differently and I'd try not to w
Pret too much cos as someone has already said thru have tk Taylor cycle to you cos they don't know how you will react.

Xxxxx


----------



## Keepingpositive4more (Sep 21, 2012)

I feel cramping and aches and twinges but not all the time, I had my dose put up from 225 to 300 and now on450, know I am a poor responder just wish they put me on higher sooner cause still stimming and have 3 follicles.


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Arrr try not to stress Dragon xxx. Positive thoughts and  

Xxx


----------



## Dragon82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for your replies I feel a bit better it really helps hearing all your different experiences. Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------

